# pollinating anubias



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a question about pollinating anubias
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/69991-my-collection-anubias.html
i was reading that and i was wondering if crossing different cultivars of anubias would be viable. any thoughts?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Different variants within a species are definitely crossable (for instance, I just recently purchased an A. barteri var. glabra x caladiifolia). Cross-pollinating distinct species is more of a trial-and-error thing, though... naturally, the more closely related the two species, the more likely hybridization is possible.

So, in short, which two Anubias are you trying to cross?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

im thinking about crossing my anubias variegated with something else to see if the variegation carries over.


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

almost all species of Anubias are crossed


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Just had 2 anubias species flowering at the same time. I don't know how to pollinate them but they both were dropping pollen so I rubbed them together. Anubias nana and Anubias 'Gasser' Would be cool if they were able to cross.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

asukawashere, where did you find A. barteri var. glabra x caladiifolia and could you post some pics??


----------

